# Why bother?



## ted_BSR (Jan 20, 2011)

The non-believers will not change our minds, and we will probably not change their minds.

My motivation for being here is to share the Good News of Salvation with those that need it (myself included).

What motivation do the non-believers have for being here? From the surface it seems like you just want to mock us and call us stupid or dense for believing in talking snakes etc.. What benefit do you provide by partaking in these discussions?

Intelligent discourse is bunk, we have all proven that. So, why do you waste your time on me and my beliefs?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 20, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> The non-believers will not change our minds, and we will probably not change their minds.



AAA forum.  Just reminding you.



ted_BSR said:


> From the surface it seems like you just want to mock us and call us stupid or dense for believing in talking snakes etc.. What benefit do you provide by partaking in these discussions?



Calling you stupid or dense....when has that occurred?  Even if it did, you wouldn't truly care would you?  

To answer your question of "why?"...I like good discussion.  Fortunately there's an option for me here.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 20, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> The non-believers will not change our minds, and we will probably not change their minds.
> 
> My motivation for being here is to share the Good News of Salvation with those that need it (myself included).



And how many minds do you think you are going to change on this forum? You're better off selling your crutch to those who don't realize they can stand on their own. Like six, I enjoy good discussion. It sharpens my mind and if it makes someone else think in the process all the better.


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 21, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> AAA forum.  Just reminding you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto. You are in the AAA forum. And you even admit in your post that you are here to spread your word. In this forum, you will have a hard time doing that. So the question is, why are you wasting your time in this forum?


----------



## dexrusjak (Jan 21, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> The non-believers will not change our minds, and we will probably not change their minds.
> 
> My motivation for being here is to share the Good News of Salvation with those that need it (myself included).
> 
> ...



The believers will not change our minds, and we will probably not change their minds.

My motivation for being here is to share the Good News of life without believing in fairy tales with those that need it (myself included).

What motivation do the believers have for being here? From the surface it seems like you just want to mock us and call us stupid or dense for not believing in talking snakes etc.. What benefit do you provide by partaking in these discussions?

Intelligent discourse is bunk, we have all proven that. So, why do you waste your time on me and my non-beliefs?


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 21, 2011)

For those of you reminding me that this is the AAA forum, I think the post is relevant to all 3 As. You may choose to disagree.

Atlas and Six both respond with the one answer I asked not to recieve in the OP, thus proving they don't care about intelligent discussion because they didn't really read the OP. I think they are actually just really into trying to justify their own beliefs, and convince themselves that they are correct. (nothing wrong with that, I do it too)

As for the name calling, as a point of fact, everyone avoids doing it directly to avoid GON infractions or BANNING, but we all (myself included) imply it in our disagreements. How dumb does one have to be to actually believe that the "fairytales" of the Bible are true? Don't say, "No, not me." cause that just wouldn't be true.

As for my motivation in being here, if I can influence someone in the smallest way to seek God and salvation, then that person will be saved by the Grace of God, and just one of you is worth the trouble for me. BTW, it may be years before the thought I planted in your head about God germinates, and helps you to find the way. That is why I bother.

However, I am bored with these faceless communications, human interaction is seriously flawed in the internet, I think it is a sad substitute for real discussion.

Don't get excited, this is not a pledge to "leave" the forum, I may just lurk a bit more than usual, or perhaps, just perhaps, I will find some humans that I can discuss things with face to face.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 21, 2011)

Ted it sounds like you want to proselytize but don't want to have your beliefs challenged. You're in the wrong forum for that.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 21, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Ted it sounds like you want to proselytize but don't want to have your beliefs challenged. You're in the wrong forum for that.



Not so much to proselytize, but just to bear fruit. I think this is the perfect forum for that.

I expect to have my beliefs challenged. The Bible tells me it is a foregone conclusion.


----------



## dexrusjak (Jan 21, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> Not so much to proselytize, but just to bear fruit. I think this is the perfect forum for that.
> 
> I expect to have my beliefs challenged. The Bible tells me it is a foregone conclusion.



Wonder what would happen if I ventured over to the Christian forum and tried to tell people why they should abandon their belief in god.  How long do you think I would last over there?


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 21, 2011)

dexrusjak said:


> Wonder what would happen if I ventured over to the Christian forum and tried to tell people why they should abandon their belief in god.  How long do you think I would last over there?



Not long. But I'm sure they can tell you all about the good news over there if you are interested.


----------



## dexrusjak (Jan 21, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Not long. But I'm sure they can tell you all about the good news over there if you are interested.



I'll pass.


----------



## pnome (Jan 21, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> My motivation for being here is to share the Good News of Salvation with those that need it (myself included)....
> 
> ...So, why do you waste your time on me and my beliefs?



I'm here to share good news with you Ted.  The good news is you don't have to be afraid anymore.  There is no he!! and there is no devil.  

You don't have to hold yourself to the intolerant views of a primitive society.   

We hold open the path to enlightenment out of the darkness of a dogmatic religion.   You've but to take the first step.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 21, 2011)

dexrusjak said:


> Wonder what would happen if I ventured over to the Christian forum and tried to tell people why they should abandon their belief in god.  How long do you think I would last over there?



The AAA forum is not just for Atheists and Agnostics, your leaving out the third A.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 21, 2011)

pnome said:


> I'm here to share good news with you Ted.  The good news is you don't have to be afraid anymore.  There is no he!! and there is no devil.
> 
> You don't have to hold yourself to the intolerant views of a primitive society.
> 
> We hold open the path to enlightenment out of the darkness of a dogmatic religion.   You've but to take the first step.



Thanks pnome, I didn't know you cared about little old me. I haven't been afraid for a long time though.

I suspect I would rather enjoy primitive society.

Who is "we" by the way?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 21, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> Don't get excited, this is not a pledge to "leave" the forum, I may just lurk a bit more than usual, or perhaps, just perhaps, I will find some humans that I can discuss things with face to face.



Okay then bye.


----------



## pnome (Jan 21, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> Who is "we" by the way?



It is an editorial "we"


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 22, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Okay then bye.



So much for intelligent discussion. See ya Ham.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 22, 2011)

pnome said:


> It is an editorial "we"



So there is no "we", or it is an implied "we", but what does it imply? Is it the reciprocity of the idea that we Christians refer to the body of believers as "we"? (I don't think _we_ really do that. Shoot, I did it!)

Does this mean you don't really have the answers?


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 22, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> So much for intelligent discussion. See ya Ham.



You made it clear in your OP that intelligent discussion is not what you are here for.


----------



## HawgJawl (Jan 22, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> The non-believers will not change our minds, and we will probably not change their minds.
> 
> My motivation for being here is to share the Good News of Salvation with those that need it (myself included).
> 
> ...



The ultimate goal or end result is not ALWAYS the primary consideration in choosing my hobbies.  I sometimes go to hunting camp with no intention of killing anything.  When I ride my Harley, to borrow a saying, "Its about the journey, not the destination".  So, I simply enjoy reading these posts.

As for what benefit I provide by partaking in these discussion, I believe that it is important for people to know why they hold whatever personal beliefs that they hold.  I believe that discussing a topic with someone who presents an opposing position provides a valuable opportunity to honestly examine one's beliefs which could reinforce one's beliefs.  Having this type of discussion could also prepare one to effectively explain their position to others in the future and quickly overcome potential stumbling blocks that may be presented in the future.  Being well prepared for any possible "arguements" makes one much more effective when they choose to share their beliefs with others in the future.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 23, 2011)

HawgJawl said:


> The ultimate goal or end result is not ALWAYS the primary consideration in choosing my hobbies.  I sometimes go to hunting camp with no intention of killing anything.  When I ride my Harley, to borrow a saying, "Its about the journey, not the destination".  So, I simply enjoy reading these posts.
> 
> As for what benefit I provide by partaking in these discussion, I believe that it is important for people to know why they hold whatever personal beliefs that they hold.  I believe that discussing a topic with someone who presents an opposing position provides a valuable opportunity to honestly examine one's beliefs which could reinforce one's beliefs.  Having this type of discussion could also prepare one to effectively explain their position to others in the future and quickly overcome potential stumbling blocks that may be presented in the future.  Being well prepared for any possible "arguements" makes one much more effective when they choose to share their beliefs with others in the future.



Looks like intelligent discussion is back on the menu. Good post Hawg.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 23, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> You made it clear in your OP that intelligent discussion is not what you are here for.



Correct. I would choose a venue more carefully for that. Hawg has embodied the spirit of it, so my hat is off to him.


----------

